# New N Scale layout - 2 Options, which would you pick?



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I was not sure if I should add this to the original thread I opened a few months ago or create a new one so I opted for a new one thread. Here is the link to the original which contains pictures of each of the rooms if you care to see them (New Layout, stay HO or go N scale ). 

I've committed going N scale to have more room for everything (longer trains, more scenery, wider radius turns, etc.). The nice part of going N scale is that it opened up a room to me again and provides me the ability to do whatever I want and not be concerned with the kids messing with it (the 7 year old is helping but the 19 month old is a different story). 

The general good news is I think I've settled on a name for my for fun layout... It's the BWRR - Baltimore Washington Railroad... I'd like to model part of the Baltimore port / yard something like it along with something around Union station in Washington D.C. It will run whatever I want it to run because well, that's what I want. Who does not like having a steam engine run next to the Amtrak Acela? 

*Open Basement Layout *








The open basement layout is against a far wall in my basement. it's also to the left of an area that in the future will have a pool table as well as a bar, etc. It currently has a large movie screen which in the future will be moved to the other side of the basement. You can look at the original thread if you want to see actual pictures or more detailed basement layout. The width of the main area is 122 inches... the ends are 48 inches... I think you can click on it and see the dimensions. 

I'm leaning against this space for a few reasons, (1) it's easily accessible by kids (2) it does not really offer room to expand so it is what it is (3) as with any layout it's a work in progress and out in the open. in previous posts I've mentioned putting up a curtain to "hide" it but that's really not something I want to do. In addition, when we re-do the basement it will be an obstacle and there is possibility for damage. 

*Basement Room Layout*
The only reason the above layout is even there is because I originally was modeling in HO but the switch N scale gives me the opportunity to take over this room and do anything I want as long as there is access to the electrical panel. It also gives me the ability for a phase 2 to expand the layout assuming I build some lift sections that can be "moved" when not in use so there is easy access to the electrical panel. It also gives me an area (the closet) that I can build into my "work room" for building structures / etc. and have a test track as well. 










*More zoomed in view of just the phase 1 benchwork *









You enter the room from the right. The layout would be to the left and the "closet or office" is at the end of the room to the right. The electrical panel is on the bottom left. Yes, it has a 36" door that swings open and to be safe I currently don't want to block access to it.

The closet gives me space where I can put in a custom table and several layers of shelves for storage. I could also put in a test track in there that eventually could get connected to the main layout. Expansion could be against the wall 

*Feedback?*

Any feedback on either the location or the layout configuration?


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

brob2k1 said:


> I was not sure if I should add this to the original thread I opened a few months ago or create a new one so I opted for a new one thread. Here is the link to the original which contains pictures of each of the rooms if you care to see them (New Layout, stay HO or go N scale ).
> 
> I've committed going N scale to have more room for everything (longer trains, more scenery, wider radius turns, etc.). The nice part of going N scale is that it opened up a room to me again and provides me the ability to do whatever I want and not be concerned with the kids messing with it (the 7 year old is helping but the 19 month old is a different story).
> 
> ...


I like your idea for a layout room, but I don't think you left yourself enough space for access. It will not be easy for you to walk around the left side or into the center. I don't see why you need so much width for an N scale layout. Wider aisles will be helpful without sacrificing much space for your layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you have the right approach and a good idea, but I think you need to look at this from an access perspective. Not exactly sure what your scale is, but it looks like some of your passages are far too narrow, and many of your back corners of your modules would be impossible to reach.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> I think you have the right approach and a good idea, but I think you need to look at this from an access perspective. Not exactly sure what your scale is, but it looks like some of your passages are far too narrow, and many of your back corners of your modules would be impossible to reach.


I'm going to model in N scale this time. In regards the benchwork, the entire thing will be on casters so I can move the layout to the center of the room when working on it and reach all corners. What is shown in the picture is where it would be positioned when pushed into place. From a radius perspective I think I get 18/20 in there which is more than enough for N scale. 



65steam said:


> I like your idea for a layout room, but I don't think you left yourself enough space for access. It will not be easy for you to walk around the left side or into the center. I don't see why you need so much width for an N scale layout. Wider aisles will be helpful without sacrificing much space for your layout.


Each big square is a foot so I can squeeze by. The middle of the section is technically two feet of space. Although i'm doing N scale I wanted space to do some more scenery. I have zero skill for it but over time I hope to get it to look like what I want.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I wasn't thinking of turn radius for your trains, but for you. 20" is a really tight squeeze, even for a skinny person. You're going to be forever bumping things and damaging them, of else you'll have ro move so gingerly it will take forever to do the simplest things. Likewise if you're constantly moving your sections around to get at unreachable areas, never mind the hassle of disconnecting and reconnecting every time. 

But it's your layout. If you think clearances and reaches are adequate, then it's all good.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> I wasn't thinking of turn radius for your trains, but for you. 20" is a really tight squeeze, even for a skinny person. You're going to be forever bumping things and damaging them, of else you'll have ro move so gingerly it will take forever to do the simplest things. Likewise if you're constantly moving your sections around to get at unreachable areas, never mind the hassle of disconnecting and reconnecting every time.
> 
> But it's your layout. If you think clearances and reaches are adequate, then it's all good.


I laid out some lumber this evening to simulate the space and I agree it's a bit tight at 20"... I was much more comfortable at 24" - 30" and on second thought the fact that at times my son will be in that space at the same time makes me think the wider space is a must. 

I have a couple of options;

(1) extend the benchwork so the total run is 100" instead of 92". That gives me 28" and i'm more than comfortable with that. The issue there would be that the door won't open unless I push the benchwork to the left which is fine since it will be on casters anyways but it will create more movement than I would like. 

(2) extend the benchwork same as above if not more and flip the door so it hangs on the other side and opens into the hallway. You would pull to open the door instead of push and I don't thinks thats to code but it's my house so **** the code and if / when I sell I can switch it back. The wife probably won't like this option much.

(3) same as above but replace the door with a barn door. I installed one of them on our laundry room a few years back and it was a pain in the *** because I would had to modify the track but I think this would be straight forward.

I think I'm going to go ahead and extend that run to 100" / two 50" sections and figure out the door situation later.


----------



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

I will defer to those more experienced here to comment on options, but I just want to say I hope to follow along on your progress. I just abandoned my 2nd HO layout and am going to jump start in N scale myself. I’m limited to a 4x8 footprint. I appreciate your foresight with the breaker panel door. As I learn to appreciate the value of every square foot value for a layout, I also know you can’t overlook safety. 
By the way, option 4 is right on. 
jackts


----------

